# Выбор баяна



## slinky (19 Июн 2020)

Здравствуйте! Ищу для учёбы итальянский 4 голосный баян, готово-выборный. В Диапозоне 400-600к. К сожалению, почти ничего не нахожу. Только может быть Балони Бурини. Что можете сказать об этой фирме? Можно ли что-то найти за такие деньги хорошее? До этого играл на Юпитере - больше не хочу связываться точно.


----------



## nidogopp43 (19 Июн 2020)

А чем так сильно Юпитер не устроил?


----------



## vev (19 Июн 2020)

slinky, 
И какой именно "Юпитер"?...


----------



## slinky (19 Июн 2020)

Юпитер не фабричный, но я в руках держал достаточно Юпитеров, чтобы убедиться, что это все не то для меня. 
Главная проблема в качестве сборки. Особенно это касается механики. С голосами тоже такое себе. Хорошие голоса либо если повезёт, либо на супер дорогих инструментах.


----------



## Jemaccordion (19 Июн 2020)

Возможно Юпитер был не совсем удачный (старый, тяжелый,глухой,и т.п.) Найти итальянца, отвечающему по звучанию хорошему Юпитеру не так просто.


----------



## slinky (19 Июн 2020)

Jemaccordion написал(а):


> Возможно Юпитер был не совсем удачный (старый, тяжелый,глухой,и т.п.) Найти итальянца, отвечающему по звучанию хорошему Юпитеру не так просто.


Очевидно, что наши инструменты и итальянские довольно таки разные. Но даже если все юпитера, что мне попадались - неудачные, я просто не хочу Юпитер. Мне кажется, я имею право на это желание, даже если оно не очень рационально. Довольно много играл на Акко - совсем другое. И как вариант, я думаю об Акко. Хотя по-мне так они слишком звонкие. Это здорово, но не очень мне близко. Хочется мягкого звука. Идеально - Виктория. Но, мне кажется, за эту цену - нереально


----------



## Jemaccordion (19 Июн 2020)

Могу лишь предположить , что хотите уйти в эстрадный жанр, со временем))


----------



## slinky (19 Июн 2020)

Jemaccordion написал(а):


> Могу лишь предположить , что хотите уйти в эстрадный жанр, со временем))


Скорее отойти от классического)


----------



## slinky (23 Июн 2020)

Так тут кто-нибудь может что-нибудь конструктивное сказать?


----------



## Alex33 (24 Июн 2020)

Думаю, что некоторые растерялись из-за Вашего выбора итальянского баяна). Если покупать баян, как Вы хотите, то заказывать в Италии и копить денег). Если б/у, то 600.000 хватит. И только всё это через Юрия "zet10".


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Июн 2020)

Надо , как мне кажется разумным, искать концы маститых итальянских комиссионщиков с репутацией. Ибо серийная Италия нынче уж не та, а заказная шибко разорительна. Но кто в России контактирует с итальянцами, продающими хай-энд б/у- я не изучал. Хотя можно и знать italiano, потом изучить систему ввоза и т.д. самостоятельно.


----------



## ugly (24 Июн 2020)

Авито тоже никто не отменял, объявления есть. Конечно, ездить, играть, слушать.


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Июн 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Авито тоже


Именно. Итальянское Авито!


----------



## ugly (24 Июн 2020)

Туда ехать надо, а сейчас карантин...


----------



## vev (24 Июн 2020)

slinky, 

Что такое "конструктивное"?
Кто за Вас решить то может? 
Денег на б/у должно хватить. На новый - скорее нет. 
Опишите четко, что нужно. "Что-то хорошее" - это не описание


----------



## slinky (24 Июн 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Думаю, что некоторые растерялись из-за Вашего выбора итальянского баяна). Если покупать баян, как Вы хотите, то заказывать в Италии и копить денег). Если б/у, то 600.000 хватит. И только всё это через Юрия "zet10".


Спасибо за ответ. А почему именно через zet10?


----------



## slinky (24 Июн 2020)

vev написал(а):


> slinky,
> 
> Что такое "конструктивное"?
> Кто за Вас решить то может?
> ...


Ну я конкретно спрашивал про фирму Балони Бурини, а также про других итальянцев, но все почему-то в ответ начали про Юпитер спрашивать. Вот и задаю повторно вопрос в надежде, что кто-то, кто разбирается, ответит. Конкретно нужно немного: чтобы был готово-выборный инструмент 4 голосный, минимум с 5 подбородниками. Конечно с ломаной декой. Качественный с точки зрения механики и с идеальной компрессией. Желательно износостойкий. В плане звучания - четкий ответ на пианиссимо. Не очень громкий, с матовым глубоким звуком и сбалансированными руками


----------



## zet10 (24 Июн 2020)

Полностью понимаю Вас! С какого Вы города?


----------



## slinky (24 Июн 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> Полностью понимаю Вас! С какого Вы города?


Санкт-Петербург


----------



## zet10 (25 Июн 2020)

Есть варианты! Напишите мне в личку!


----------



## Alexei (26 Июн 2020)

В последнее время стали наконец появляться сайты с ценами на баяны. Это избавляет от необходимости выпрашивать у кого-то цены. Теперь можно получить какое-то представление.

Вот похоже баян удовлетворяющий пожеланиям:
bayan-b_ijmjr | www.bayan.ru | БОЛЕЕ 300 БАЯНОВ, ГАРМОНЕЙ И АККОРДЕОНОВ 6500 у.е

zet10 а у Вас есть сайт с ценами?


----------



## vev (26 Июн 2020)

Alexei, 

смеялся аж до слез 
Все эти цены можно скомкать и в корзину. Они вообще с потолка взяты... Ровно как и ассортимент


----------



## Alexei (28 Июн 2020)

vev

Не понял что смешного. Конечно, ещё нужно работать над сайтом, чтобы довести до уровня








La malle aux accordeons


La malle aux accordions, your accordion specialist. Sale of accordions and accessories, Accordion tuning and restoration, Accordion rental, Cavagnolo dealer, Saltarelle Pigini Hohner .




www.lamalleauxaccordeons.fr





Но главное -- есть цены! Хоть какие-то.


----------

